# sawblades



## pdub (Feb 16, 2012)

Would anyone know where I might p/u some blades for an old montgomery ward Powr Kraft scroll/jig saw model #tdr2354?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

pdub said:


> Would anyone know where I might p/u some blades for an old montgomery ward Powr Kraft scroll/jig saw model #tdr2354?



Welcome to the website. You will get lots of friendly help here.

Scroll/jig saw blades have been pretty well standardized for many years. While I'm not at all familiar with your saw, all of the blades that I've seen on the market fall into two categories: "pinned end" and "pin less end". They are also all the same length. The pinned end are required for many of the 40+ year old saws and most saws that use a spring to pull the blade back after each cutting stroke. You will need to look closely at your blade clamps to see if they are designed to hold a blade that has a small cross pin in the end that hooks into diagonal slots in the clamps, or if they are made to just clamp to a smooth sided blade with no pins. You will need to choose the one that fits your saw. The pin less blades allow insertion through smaller diameter holes in the work to allow smaller, finer fretwork cuts. The pin type blades will require a larger hole in the work th thread the blade through.

You should be able to find both types of blades in small quantities at any local hardware store. For larger quantities and a better choice of tooth design, one of the woodworking supply companies like Rockler, Woodworkers Supply, or Klingspor would be my choices in the USA. A Google search will bring up their websites.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Presley

Chat with Mike via.email or the phone I'm sure he will know what will work with your saws.

Mike's Workshop English featuring: my life story, a cancer survivor, scrollsawing samples and tips, community service, list of favorite sites and Flying Dutchman fretsaw blades for sale.

==



pdub said:


> Would anyone know where I might p/u some blades for an old montgomery ward Powr Kraft scroll/jig saw model #tdr2354?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Presley, 

My 1935 powr kraft saw uses regular plain end blades. To make sure that they work well in the powr kraft saw I have to snip them down to about 5 1/8 inches long with a pair of dikes. This gives the saw return spring enough of a preload to keep the tension where I want it. It also has the bonus feature of removing the angled ends of the blade which allows the blade holder to get a real good grab on it.

Make sure you pull the blade clamps off and really give them a good cleaning, it will keep the blade from slipping. Also, assuming you saw is similar to mine, you'll have to make sure you keep the blade guide just a little above the work. The spring can be overcome if you feed to fast, causing your cut to wander. Keeping the guide close helps this a bit.


----------

